# Advice about living and working in Cyprus required.



## SpeditionRapide (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife and I are considering moving to Cyprus in 2yrs from now.
She retires from teaching then (60yo). She would like to carry on teaching in Cyprus, part-time, she has taught Modern Languages for the last 34yrs to all ages, Nursery through to 6th Form.
I have a small transport business in the UK and would like to continue running somthing similar in Cyprus until I retire in 9yrs time. 
We have retired relatives living near Limassol who we have stayed with during our six visits to the island. During our visits we have made a great number of friends, both Cypriot and Ex-Pat, however we would like some unbiased advice on moving to Cyprus and working there. I realise its a large question but your views as to which avenues to explore would be great help.

C & A


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum C&A. I'm sure you'll get some good feedback here.


----------



## Dreamlives (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi C&A Your wife should be able to pick up work as in limassol they have private schools and often advertise for part time teachers.

Transport biz I am not sure if you have to have special licences, if its small man with a van outfit I have seen people doing this,

Working in Cyprus is not a problem just sign up with the social security get your paperwork and you are legal


----------



## SpeditionRapide (Sep 11, 2007)

*Update.............*

Thanks for your reply Dreamlives. Since our first posting we've spent another two weeks in Cyprus and visited the Chamber of Commerce in Limassol for advice. (Not very helpful, a handful of 3yr old booklets and told to find a solicitor to assist us in forming a limited company. Come back when you've done that!) 
Many people, ex-pats and Cypriot, have told us to just start trading. However, the clients we are looking to trade with need a little more than a man with a van. 
We're over again in a couple of weeks so we'll try a different angle.


----------



## adamgard (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi guys The British armed forces schools at Episkopi and Dhekelia usually need part time and supply teachers in most subjects - it is well worth a shot. Adam


----------



## Dreamlives (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes sometimes government offices can be a little old fashioned, but you can find some very helpfull people its the luck of the draw, we used an accountant to set us up, check around as the prices are different, keep asking questions and be flexable is my advice, Cyprus has a slow way of working, it can be frustrating at times, also in August most places shut down for the summer holidays, and the staff remaining usually have to wait untill the bosses return.
Good luck


----------

